# Jet Ski Fishing



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Had my first full day of jet ski fishing.. Anyone else Jet Ski fish?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I looked into it real hard. I just couldn't justify the cost for one of them things... Same price as a full size boat, and I would need 2! Another for the wife. She LOVES them. haha


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yea.. a new one goes for as much as a decent used boat. I figured it would cheaper to maintain and operate. My girlfriend and I were both able to fish off it it pretty easily and we had a good time doing it.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Nice setup:thumbup: the GF and I have been doin it for years great fun.
I fly in Friday and the weather looks good. 
We will be out saturday Sunday and Monday. 
Also camping 
if you see us give us a wave.:yes:


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Where do u mount the fish finder?


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

I have been following this guy for a while.

Pretty cool. Upper Atlantic Coast,I think.

www.jetskibrian.com


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been kayak fishing for quite a few years and have often thought of how great it would be to have the ability get a few miles in a few minutes. haha
I just dont have the money to buy a pair of skis, so i bought a boat, and another boat, and yep. another boat. haha My back yard looks like a used boat dealership. haha. Problem is, all together, they still wouldn't buy a ski.

I would love to try it though. Hell, I'd just like to ride one. Never been on one. Bu tthe wife has...


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

You can get a good used 3 seat Seadoo for about 2 grand get like a gti.
Then fish all day, trolling and drifting and running hard for less then 30 dollars gas money. 
And it's just plan fun.:yes:


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I've got a Sea-Doo LRV 4 seater that is rigged up with a removable trolling motor mount on the rear deck. Works Great !


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

lsucole said:


> I've got a Sea-Doo LRV 4 seater that is rigged up with a removable trolling motor mount on the rear deck. Works Great !


I am soooooooo coveting right now


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

there is a guy out of NC around wilmington that runs 40-60 miles offshore in a ski to fish. kinda crazy i think but he has been doing it for years without incident.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

chad403 said:


> Where do u mount the fish finder?


Belive me.. I will be looking into that this winter. The problem is this is a brand new ski so im not wanting to do any permanant Mods. The cooler bracket with rod holders attatches and detatches in 2 minutes without any holes holes or marks.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

fangard said:


> I have been following this guy for a while.
> 
> Pretty cool. Upper Atlantic Coast,I think.
> 
> www.jetskibrian.com


 I have seen his site. Im not going that crazy.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Jet fishin said:


> You can get a good used 3 seat Seadoo for about 2 grand get like a gti.
> Then fish all day, trolling and drifting and running hard for less then 30 dollars gas money.
> And it's just plan fun.:yes:


 we were out a total of 9 hours with a break.. mainly drifting and went through less than $20 in gas The best part was.. I hooked up to something big. She was able to drive to ski to prevent me from getting spooled. I eventually lost the fish.. but it was fun none the less.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Butler879 said:


> we were out a total of 9 hours with a break.. mainly drifting and went through less than $20 in gas The best part was.. I hooked up to something big. She was able to drive to ski to prevent me from getting spooled. I eventually lost the fish.. but it was fun none the less.




:thumbsup:


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

Look in the May edition of Boating World, page 46. There is an article about retrofitting the jet ski to be used for fishing and diving.
The article also mentions they use the 2004 Yamaha four-passenger; even though no longer being made.
I also thought about buying a jet ski but I too have two Hobie kayaks and a small Boston Whaler. I can't justify the ski unless I sell the above!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ooooolala!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

No Stress-- What type/size whaler have you got ?


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

lsucole said:


> No Stress-- What type/size whaler have you got ?


A "hugh" 2002 130 Super Sport!! My kayaks are about as long as this boat but the boat is "unsinkable"!! :thumbup:


----------

